# New Coding Books



## Gemini18 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello All -

I just want to know if anyone has purchased their new AAPC coding books yet?  How good are they?  I am always buying the PMIC (ICD-9CM) and  AMA (CPT), I want to try the AAPC ones.  Please let me know how they stand up?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Susan (Oct 20, 2008)

Karen;

I purchased the AAPC books last year and then again this year.  I love them!  One thing I love is the colored anatomy pictures in front of the ICD-9 book that you can get from the AAPC.

Have a great day!


----------

